Ask HN: How to ask a good question? - 0x54MUR41
======
cimmanom
Provide context. For instance, more context than this question includes.

I’ve always appreciated this guide: [http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html](http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html)

------
afarrell
Julia Evans has a great blog post on this, which is much better suited for
asking good questions of a TA, friend, or coworker than ESR’s post:
[https://jvns.ca/blog/good-questions/](https://jvns.ca/blog/good-questions/)

One key mindset to have is to take a breath from the frustration that
motivates the question and put a few minutes thought to how you can set your
answerer up for success.

------
tmaly
Warren Berger was interviewed on the FS podcast about this topic. It is worth
a listen. The title of the podcast was Improve Your Life by Improving Your
Questions

------
factorialboy
If it's a genuine question (you want to learn not not indulge in verbal power
play) then it's good no matter what it is.

~~~
afarrell
Nah, there is definitely a gradient of well-framedness to questions. A bad
question is one without context for why it is being asked or which merely
hints at the asker’s confusion without directly tackling it.

